# Owning a Chainsaw doesn't make you a logger



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

No Blood, but lots of laughs, bruises and pain. About 3 minutes long. richg99

https://www.youtube.com/embed/0BLsYRfgHWI


----------



## eshaw (Jul 26, 2018)

And that right there is why I hire out that sort of work! Paul Bunyon I'm not.


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 26, 2018)

Sometimes the tree wins.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2018)

I cringed before watching... the driver of that car - that didn't look like it ended well.


I love the repeated use of hand gestures and tiny little strings as if either of them have any effect on the direction a tree falls.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 26, 2018)

You wanted it down. It's down. :LOL2:


----------



## overboard (Jul 26, 2018)

Makes the case that some people just shouldn't be allowed to own a chainsaw! :lol:


----------



## overboard (Jul 26, 2018)

Makes the case that some people just shouldn't be allowed to own a chainsaw! :lol:


----------



## ppine (Jul 26, 2018)

delete


----------



## ppine (Jul 26, 2018)

The vast majority of those trees should have been taken down a piece at a time by arborists. 
Logging is the most dangerous job in America. 
Make a mistake and you can be dead. 
There should be nothing funny about it. 
Run from people that cut down trees from a ladder, or use ropes to attempt to control the fall. 
Learn from someone that knows what they are doing.


----------



## Billinthedesert (Jul 31, 2018)

The moment you get "comfortable" with a chainsaw and think you understand gravity and motion, you have lost the battle.


----------

